# How to get back socks clean



## pkhorse22 (Mar 26, 2012)

My daughter's appy has two white back socks. They get urine stains on them and last year at a show, a judge commented on them being "unclean". We shampooed them twice, scrubbed like crazy.......and still couldn't get the yellow tint out. Any advice? Any product that works well? My friend talked about clipping way down and let it grow out before the show season starts, but I know they will stain related to the location.
? Advice? Thanks!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the idea of clipping them down, then perhaps leading up to a show you can wash them several times with a whitening shampoo. Also, have you tried corn starch?


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

If you can afford it, there are wraps/boots made specifically for turnout that should help keep your daughter's horse's legs clean.

For my mostly white Paint, I'm considering the first ones from this site:
Socks and Wraps | New Equine Wear (unfortunately it comes out to ~$45USD + shipping from the UK for a set of 2)

If you decide to go that route, definitely clip out the stained part and wash legs frequently with a shampoo that's gentle enough that it won't completely strip the oils from the coat.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Vinegar will get yellow stains out. Let it soak for a few minutes and then rinse it out. I put conditioner in my horse's tail after I use the vinegar so I would recommend using some after too. The vinegar can dry the hair out a little bit. It will make him smell like a pickle but no yellow haha. Clipping the hair down will help too.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Clip the socks before each show and wash with either a whitening shampoo or a concentrated shampoo. I like Orvus -- you can find it online easily to purchase it.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm a Groomer & I have a little grooming secret that I use for dirty & or stained white or light colored dogs. Theres a little blue bottle with a grey haired old lady on it. It's in the laundry soap section at your Stater Bros or wherever you shop. It's very cheap. It's actually for your laundry but I have been using it mixed with my dog shampoo for years with no problems, (well, except one time) I learnt the hard way that you only need a very small amount! I'm talkin, a few drops! Otherwise you will stain the animal blue! And it don't come out untill a few washes!, however, when you get the mixture just right, it works awesome!!


----------



## pkhorse22 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great tips! It is SO appreciated! I'm excited to try them out!


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

The bluing soap that sinsin4635 is talking about is called Mrs. Stewarts, you can find pretty much anywhere that sells laundry soap. You can also use Quic Silver from exhiborslabs which you can find in tack/feed stores for a good price. As mentioned earlier clip off the dirty hair and wash them and then afterwards (before shows) you can wrap his legs with vetwrap or polos.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I use Orvis or this
Spray N White Shampoo and Conditioner 32 oz. - ShanesTack
It WILL turn your hands purple, but I needed sunglasses after I used it last year on my guys stockings.  Everyone commented.

I would also bet the Cowboy Magic stuff specifically for yellowing is probably pretty good-I haven't tried it tho.


----------



## Chanter321 (Apr 8, 2012)

baking soda and dawn soap on a face scrubby, I have an arabian who poops all over his legs and thats the only way we have found to really get his white legs white.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I never thought about baking soda. Does it damage the hair?


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

We use Cowboy Magic Green spot remover on our Appys. Works awesome.! Then we spray white cover stuff. You can get it at a tack store.


----------

